# comment supprimer un site envahissant ?



## docbike (16 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je voudrais vous faire part du problème suivant :
Depuis peu, lorsque je quitte Safari, je me retrouve avec la page d'un site publicitaire (*mailorama.fr*, pour ne pas le citer...) que je n'ai jamais "appelé" et que je dois donc fermer en dernier  !
Savez-vous comment je peux me débarasser de cet intrus, et comment régler Safari afin d'éviter la récidive ?
Merci beaucoup de vos réponses et suggestions.


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Février 2009)

Tu peux toujours bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes : Préférences Safari - Sécurité.


----------



## macaccro (16 Février 2009)

Euh..


C'est quoi la page de démarrage par défaut dans Safari ?

Vous devez certainement vous connecter sur un site qui affiche cette publicité pour ce site dans une nouvelle fenêtre

Vider l'historique et supprimer les cookies


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

il faut aussi savoir que les options anti pop up  si elles sont la plupart du temps très  efficaces, parfois elles marchent pas, sur certains sites
il y a quelques cas  où la pub  s'amene quand même, ca m'arrive de tems en temps
parfois , pas souvent


----------



## JPTK (17 Février 2009)

En tout cas, les site pop-up qui s'affichent derrière la page qu'on consulte, ne sont apparemment pas bloqué par safari, heureusement ça reste assez rare et c'est de toute façon moins chiant.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2009)

+1
JPTK a effectivement pointé le détail que j'avais oublié , ces pop up là sont derrière donc pas très genants
le script de lancement doit en etre plus complexe et les anti pop up n'ont pas la parade 
pas encore


----------



## docbike (17 Février 2009)

OK, et merci pour vos interventions...
Pour répondre à certaines questions, j'avais déjà bloqué les fenêtres surgissantes..
Sinon, ma page d'accueil est celle de mon FAI et je n'avais jamais consulté le site en question,  auparavant.
C'est vrai que le pop up apparait derrière tout le reste et que ça n'est gênant qu'à la fin..
Donc, en résumé, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire...?
Y aurait-il donc quelques failles dans Safari ??


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2009)

non 
c'est un script sur le site
c'est pareil avec tous les navigateurs


----------

